# hog hunt with plotts



## hoghunter08 (Jan 17, 2010)

anybody hog huntin with plott? what line are using?


----------



## MULE (Jan 17, 2010)

Weems and Pocahontas


----------



## william johnson (Jan 17, 2010)

i dont have one right now but im lookin 4 a pup at good price


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jan 18, 2010)

william johnson said:


> i dont have one right now but im lookin 4 a pup at good price



SCRUBBY ROGERS 1-912-823-3277 HE HAS SOME POCAHONTAS PUPS  i have weems,crockett,and one von plott from roy stiles


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jan 18, 2010)

I will have a couple pups available in a few months. My dogs are Von Plotts. My original stock came from Roy Stiles. the sire is Roy's best Bear dog and the dam is one of my best hog and bear dogs. 200.00


----------



## hoghunter08 (Jan 18, 2010)

ive heard real good things about pocahontus  and weems never had one but always wanted to most of what i have now r star mountain and sizzlin heat bred. i also want to try some crocket blood i hear they r pretty gritty


----------



## MULE (Jan 18, 2010)

Jay Dorsey does or did have awhile back. 

I had some from Roy Stile's prob 8-9 years ago out of that black jack dog.


----------



## hoghunter08 (Jan 18, 2010)

where is he located at?


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the pocahonas and von plotts out of the plott breeds.


----------



## hoghunter08 (Jan 18, 2010)

i think jason bickford may have some heavy crocket bred dogs in tennessee


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jan 18, 2010)

TazD said:


> Anyone else other then Jay Dorsey in South Carolina??



if i raise another litter im prob going to cross with my roy stiles male i pretty much quit breeding my crocketts their kinda agravating to breed the females dont seem to like it to much i beleive its where the pure ones are bred so tight taylor was real tight with those dogs and in my oppinion thats why they are a dieing breed now its a shame but he would rather they go away then someone "messing"them up and he never really told anyone how to breed them and thats one reason the pure ones are bred so tight no one can out cross them and hold the line correctly the way crockett did but back to the subject i have 2 pure females left but will prob outcross if i breed one


----------



## MULE (Jan 18, 2010)

I had some Roy Stiles stuff years ago but wasn't a big fan of them. Only had four so prob not very fair on judging them. 

The one's I had were very hard driving, bayed great, but just didn't seem to have any intelligence. I really like the one's I've got now (Weems and Pocahontas) but would like to try some Stiles stuff again along with some Crockett stuff too.

Are ya'll running both hogs and bear or just hogs?


----------



## hoghunter08 (Jan 18, 2010)

the sizzlin heat and alabama hammer is some good stuff.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jan 18, 2010)

heat was morless a weems dog the plott half anyway some pocahontas dogs have crockett in them eugene just gave them his kennel name like pocahontas tc(taylor crockett),pocahontas lp(laurence porterfeild,taylors huntin buddy)and the latest that pup he had on the cover of coonhound bloodlines pocahontas maggie was out of my old kid dog and my old laura dog both full crockett(and dead)


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 19, 2010)

I still have a few pure crockett bred dogs out of jay dorsey and john jackson stock! And man do they got the go ..My  female is silent until bayed but if he breaks she is semi open and in his butt! but not really gritty .will catch in the rear with the catch dog gets there! if he break she  bark every hundred yards or so! Her pup is almost two and is not quite a finished dog but he also has his mommas go! If you let another dog out the box before them there bitin at the bars cause they want it so bad! My jackson bred male died last year on a hog in south ga !! He had the nose About a 20 hour one! Hope that pup calms down some and starts trailing right now he is wide open!! lol


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jan 19, 2010)

he was half walker and thats a fact and coming from a plott man but according to his papers he was a litter mate to sybert and ottos sarge he was a real coon dog and a good repoducer but fact is fact i dont like it either but its the truth not nocking anyone or anyones dogs including jim cannon or heat


----------

